# Hi from Arizona



## evilram (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi y'all, I've got an old Lawn Chief 420 lawn tractor.. Model 420AA.. Ser# 22957, more for fun than necessity..fixing it up.. runs good.. It's got a 12hp briggs & 36' deck. Is there anyway to get an owners' manual/parts illustration for it?
And where to get parts??. 

I was told Lawn Chief was now MTD, but this tractor is more like a craftsman, the wheels have the single keyway axles. I also have an antique craftsman that runs and cuts, but I like this Lawn chief and would like to restore it. I'm retired and fixin' old cars and things that run are my hobby..

Thanks for any help you can offer.. Joe


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Those older lawnchiefs are AYP based - and similar to a Dynamark ( i have a few of them). From your pic- it looks brand new.

Its a cool looking tractor.


----------



## evilram (Jul 6, 2012)

Hey, this site has been a great place to find information. I wanted to thank whoever it was (I forgot) that posted the link where I got the right parts manual ( in.pdf) from. I got parts & owners' manuals form the MTD site, but those are for a larger deck so some of the parts are different. Also found that site called Hyperparts.com that has had what I needed, and their delivery and prices are great. Check them out for yourself.. 
THANKS EVERYONE!!..


----------



## evilram (Jul 6, 2012)

Well, just upgraded my 12hp in this old Lawn Chief to a new 18.5 HP Briggs.. Runs great, but not happy with the factory setup for enginge speed. Seems like it just has an idle and run speed, my throttle cable only moves a little. I don't want to blow it up, but a few more revs would be more fun. Any simple fix.. still have the old carb 12hp w/carb, etc. 
Adding some pics.. With the old 12hp, The tractor side of my basement shop-work in progress, The 18.5hp mounted, and last, My Chemical sprayer setup.. Can't keep getting on and off anymore to pump it up, so added a tire valve to the tank and a cheap 12v tire pump to pressurize the tank on the go. Just drive & spray, American Ingenuity!


----------

